# How I've lived with it!



## sueby (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi all. First noticed IBS after a trip OS to Hawaii in 1998, thinking I'd caught some bad bug of sorts. Since then, IBS-D became an increasing feature of daily life. 45km drives to work each day became puncuated by dashes into the bushes by the side of the road (advantage of lving in the countryside at the time). Firstly I tried all the usual rituals of cutting out gluten, dairy etc. No help. Then on reading Linda's story about calcium caltrate 2 years ago, I too went on it. I also started Metamucil nightly before bed, on the advice of gastrointestinal specialist, who had confirmed I indeed had IBS, after a colonoscopy (sister had bowel cancer in '98). Within a few days a noticeable difference, now two years down the track, with abolsute dedication to the Calcium and Metamucil, I feel I now have control of my IBS. I know I still have IBS, as I still have mucous in stools (Dr pointed that symptom out), and I still must "empty" before going out in the morning. Also within half hour after lunch.I manage the social side of IBS by allowing enough time before travel, knowing where public toilets are along any given journey, and not being too proud to "squat" in the bushes if I need to. My husband is patient with the management of these rituals and knows to stop if I say "stop now", while travelling. I never have had to get out of bed for IBS (thankfully) and I truly believe it is Calcium and Metamucil that keep things manageable. I work full-time, sing and play guitar in a trio (doing gigs too), travel to the city regularly, travelled OS again ect, so life goes on. My advice - try remedies to manage the symptoms, but you must get committed to them. I know I'm not cured, but I rule my IBS not the other way around.


----------

